# Millipedes as Bioactive Vivarium Cleaners



## thehiddenpath (Jul 17, 2019)

Does anyone have experience using smaller species of millipedes (such as _oxidus gracilis_) as part of a bioactive community in planted high humidity vivariums? I have read that they can be pests and destructive to plants, but they also fill a niche in these kinds of ecosystems- always being found with isopods and springtails in and under rotting wood. 

Are there certain species that could be dangerous to other tank inhabitants? (aside from the obvious polydesmids) I currently have a freshly started culture of _oxidus gracilis _and plan on experimenting with their application in planted setups.


----------



## Cornucopia (Jul 28, 2019)

I read somewhere that milipedes can give off gases including minor amounts of cyanide. Though i've never used them myself I have also read that rolypolies are a good option for swamp/jungle dwelling species.


----------



## BepopCola (Aug 11, 2019)

I have some planted millipede tanks. 
I think they'd work fine, but, depending on the millipede or plant, some plants might get nibbled on or eaten. The bigger species are usually more culinarily adventurous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzSwole (Aug 18, 2019)

Only flat backs produce the cyanide. The only millipedes that will actively go after live plants are greenhouse. Long as you supply leaf litter and decay bark they’ll be fine. But have a very active culture of springtails to aid in waste clean up (lotta poop)


----------

